# Alu-Rahmen: Lackieren, pulvern oder eloxieren ?



## bideru (21. September 2007)

Hi,

ich hoffe mal ich bin hier richtig.

Es geht um eine Farbveränderung an meinem Rahmen. Und ich bin nicht sicher welches das beste Verfahren in meinem Fall ist.

Mein Rahmen stammt von Corratec aus dem Jahre 1996. Laut Hersteller gibt es aber keine Infos zur Legierung, was das Eloxieren etwas zum Glücksspiel macht.

Alles hat seine Vor- und Nachteile:

Lackieren: Viele Farben, aber etwas kratzempfindlicher
Pulvern: Viele Farben; ich weiss aber nicht, was das Einbrennen bei einem alten Rahmen anrichten kann
Eloxieren: Schöne Oberflächen und verschiedene Farben, Optik ist aber von der Legierung stark abhängig

Was sollte ich machen ?

Gruss
Christian


----------



## Deleted 5247 (21. September 2007)

Schau mal hier rein: "Rahmen sandstrahlen und so lassen ? oder klarlackieren ? was kann ich noch tun ?"

Aber so viel vorweg, beim Einbrennen der Farbe wird dem alten Rahmen nichts passieren, höchsten beim entfernen vom alten Lack, wenn mit Sand gestrahlt wird, da kann u.U. ordentlich Material mit "abgehobelt" werden. Daher mit Kugeln strahlen oder abbeizen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## walu123 (21. September 2007)

Habe mir vor kurzem auch ein Rad lackiert, Pulverbeschichtung hatte ich erst auch überlegt.
Vorteil der Pulverbschichtung ist die Kratzunempfindlichkeit, aber recht schwer, und je nach dem nur in matt.
Eloxieren ist top, aber wie du sagst je nach Material werden die Farben nicht so voll, vor allem an den Schweißnähten können Farbunterschiede auftreten. Lasse Parts öfters eloxieren, die Fraben sind dabei nicht immer 100% gleich, d.h. es kommt viel auf die richtige Dauer das Bades in der Farbe an. Und, das wichtigste, der alte Rahmen muss perfekt vorbereitet, sprich poliert, werden, selbst kleinste Kratzer sind nachher sichtbar.
Lackieren kann man alles, auch Aufkleber unterlackieren etc. Kommt drauf , was und wo du fährst.
Auch unter Kostengesichtspunkten wäre eine Neuanschaffung sicherlich auch eine Überlegeung, da die alten Corratec-Rahmen(mein Bruder hatte eins) nicht gerade leicht waren.(Ist jetzt eine Einzelannahme von mir)

Gruß Walu


----------



## bideru (21. September 2007)

@FloidAcroid:

Der Rahmen wurde schon im Tauchbad entlackt. Ich wollte ihn nicht strahlen lassen wegen der Gefahr die Oberflächen unnötig aufzurauhen.

@walu123:

Mein Rahmen wiegt ohne Lack 1806 Gramm. Ich meine das ist selbst aus heutiger Sicht nicht viel, oder ?


----------



## Teenie (22. September 2007)

bideru schrieb:


> Der Rahmen wurde schon im Tauchbad entlackt. Ich wollte ihn nicht strahlen lassen wegen der Gefahr die Oberflächen unnötig aufzurauhen.



Brav!!! Ist neben dem entfernen des alten Lackes mit Eis die beste Lösung für den Rahmen. Haben sie ihn dir anschließend gespühlt?

Wichtig ist jetzt den geeigneten Untergrund für die neue Beschichtung zu geben.

Wenn du ihn *eloxieren* lassen möchtest und Farbunterschiede vermeiden willst, kannst du den Rahmen mit Glasperlen strahlen lassen (tut nix). Nachteil: der Rahmen wird dann matt. Kann ja auch gut aussehen, muss aber gewollt sein. 
Das polieren der Rahmen (um ihn glänzend zu eloxieren) sehe ich etwas kritisch. Motrorradrahmen bekommen keine TÜV Abnahme mehr wenn sie poliert worden sind, weil einfach zu viel Material abgetragen wird. Sieht man auch häufig bei gut gemeinten "nein-danke-ich-poliere-meine-Autofelgen-lieber-selber" Kunden. Die Felgen lassen sich durch den unterschiedlichen Material Abtrag kaum noch wuchten.
Weiterer Nachteil bei Eloxal: Es ist nicht so resistent gegen Steinschläge. Das habe ich bei meinem Storck gesehen  .


Wenn du ihn *pulvern* lassen möchtest, sollte der Rahmen vorher behandelt werden. - Ist so eine Art Reinigung und/oder Grundierung. Zur besseren Haftvermittlung. 
Wenn dir die Pulverlacke nicht genügend glänzen oder zu strubbelig erscheinen, lass ihn doch einfach noch einmal mit Klarlack überziehen. Dann glänzt er und ist auch noch besser geschützt. - Ok, er glänzt nicht so als wenn du ihn zum Lackierer gibst und Aufkleber lassen sich nicht mit einarbeiten.


Beim *lackieren* sollte der Rahmen vorher mit einem Epoxi-Grundierung behandelt werden. Das sorgt für eine bessere Haftung und egalisiert den Untergrund. - Alu lässt sich normalerweise nicht so richtig gut lackieren. - Auf eine weitere Grundierung kannst du verzichten. Das treibt nur die Kosten und die Schichtstärke in die Höhe. 

Vorteil: Viele lustige Farben, individuell.
Nachteil: Teuer und nicht wirklich scheuerbeständig. Auch der neue Klarlack von Mercedes ist nur bis zu 30% scheuerbeständiger als ein herkömmlicher Klarlack. Also immer noch nicht so gut wie Pulverlack.
Ein Liter Farbe kostet derzeit etwa 90 Euro (Ende offen), Klarlack ca. 40 Euro plus Härter und Verdünnung. Du solltest für einen Rahmen vorsichtshalber 500g - 600g Farbe (für den Basiston und noch einmal die selbe Menge für den Klarlack) einkalkulieren. - Und bitte Finger weg von denen die dir einen Gefallen tun möchten und dir den Rahmen mal "gerade eben" für 30 Euro "überblasen". Das geht meistens nach hinten los und du fängst wieder von vorne an! 

*Sprühdosen *würde ich nicht in Betracht ziehen, da diese keinen ausreichenden Schutz bieten. Die 1-komponentigen Materialien sind revesiebel und löst sich im schlimmsten Fall auf.


Ich pulver meine Rahmen lieber da es resistenter ist.
Meinen letzten Rahmen habe ich aber lackiert, weil ich diese Farbe nicht als Pulverlack bekommen konnte. 


Liebe Grüße,
Martina


PS.: Ich oute mich. Ich bin Lackiermeisterin.


----------



## bideru (22. September 2007)

Das war aber ausführlich !!!

Ich werde meine Rahmen wohl auch pulvern lassen. Ich habe durch Zufall von einem mir erst kürzlich bekannten Fahrradteile-Händler erfahren, das ich üner ihn auch den Rahmen zum Beschichten geben kann. Preislich bewege ich mich so zwischen 50-60 Euro und diese Frirma hat sich auf das pulvern von Rahmen (Fahrrad, Motorrad) spezialisiert.

Ich habe bei dieser Firma zwar eine eher geringere Farbauswahl, aber wenigstens kann ich mich dann auch besser entscheiden.

Nachtrag: Kann man irgand wie sehen, ob der Rahmen nach dem Entlacken gespühlt worden ist ? Kann es zu Problemen kommen ?


----------



## jasper (22. September 2007)

von der farbenvielfalt her steht das pulvern dem lackieren in nichts nach.
alle ral-farben sind möglich.


----------



## maxa (22. September 2007)

Tu dir selber einen gefallen und schicke deinen Rahmen zu Brandes & Speckesser. Klasse Arbeit bei einem mehr als vernünftigen Preis.

Übrigens kannste hier sehr wohl Aufkleber anbringen lassen und dann mit Klarpulver drüber.

Geh einfach mal auf deren Internetseite


----------



## Carcassonne (22. September 2007)

jasper schrieb:


> von der farbenvielfalt her steht das pulvern dem lackieren in nichts nach. alle ral-farben sind möglich.


Naja, die normierten RAL Farben sind etwa so aufregend wie weiße Socken in offenen Sandalen oder Adiletten. Von den etwa 10 Firmen in der Umgebung meines Wohnortes, die pulverbeschichten und bei denen ich mal angefragt hatte, hatten alle 10 ein sehr enges Farbspektrum von etwa 20 Standardfarben zur Auswahl.  Selbst nicht so oft verwendete RAL Farben wollten die nicht machen, "weil sich das für so einen Kleinstauftrag nicht lohne". 

Warum bringen sowas wieder nur die Japaner hin?


----------



## Teenie (22. September 2007)

bideru schrieb:


> Kann man irgand wie sehen, ob der Rahmen nach dem Entlacken gespühlt worden ist ? Kann es zu Problemen kommen ?



Sehen kann man das nicht unbedingt. Es könnte zu Problemen bei der Haftung kommen. Durch die Hitze könnten sich eventuelle Reste von der Beize nocheinmal verllüssigen und sich über dem Rahmen verteilen. Wäre halt dumm. - Frag mal lieber nach.

50-60 Euro sind auch ok. 

@maxa: Na wenn die Jungs gut sind dann werde selbst ich mir das ja mal überlegen.  
Es gibt sogar "metallic" Lacke zum pulvern, die solltet ihr euch aber lieber vorher ansehen. Da kommt nämlich das Metallicpulver in den Klarlack. Ich finde das es komisch aussieht. Die Pigmente liegen dann auf der Farbe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Viel Spass noch beim basteln. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Martina


----------



## bideru (23. September 2007)

Was wäre denn mal eine etwas ausgefallenere Farbe, die bei einem Rahmen trotzdem noch gut aussieht ?

Zuerst wollte ich eigentlich schwarz eloxieren. Da aber mittlerweile soviele Räder  diesen Farbton haben ist es nicht mehr originell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teenie (23. September 2007)

Tagesleuchtfarbe!


----------



## S.D. (23. September 2007)

Weiterer Nachteil bei Eloxal: Es ist nicht so resistent gegen Steinschläge. Das habe ich bei meinem Storck gesehen  .


Also diese Aussage kann ich gar nicht nachvollziehen. Ich habe mittlerweile meinen 3. eloxierten Rahmen und habe diese nur gewählt, weil sie wesentlich unempfindlicher gegen Steinschläge sind. 

Der einzige Nachteil bei eloxierten Rahmen ist, dass diese oft nicht 100-%-ig glattpoliert sind, was zur Folge hat, dass man bei bestimmten Lichtverhältnissen leichte Schleifriefen erkennen kann.

Ansonsten super resistent und sehr pflegeleicht.

Gruß


----------



## S.D. (23. September 2007)

jasper schrieb:


> von der farbenvielfalt her steht das pulvern dem lackieren in nichts nach.
> alle ral-farben sind möglich.



Richtig. Alle RAL-Farben sind möglich - aber eben nur die.
Außerdem ist es nicht möglich, die Rahmen mit vielen Fahrben und Mustern zu pulvern.
Wer allerdings auf Widerstandsfähigkeit Wert legt, sollte keinen naßlackierten Rahmen nehmen.

Gruss


----------



## sharky (23. September 2007)

habe selbst die ganze sache erst kürzlich überlegt und das für und wieder der verschiedenen oberflächen sehr lange gegeneinander abgewogen und mich am ende fürs pulvern entschieden. die gründe:

naßlack:
hatte ich drauf, platz sehr schnell ab, extrem kratzempfindlich auch bei kleinen und leichten kontakten mit dem boden, das rad sieht sehr schnell ziemlich verratzt aus.

eloxieren:
die farbunterschiede die zwischen schweißnähten und rohren entstehen (da man die legierungen von beiden nie rausbekommt) haben mich sehr abgeschreckt. zudem hast du maßveränderungen, entweder durch beizen (wenn man einen matten effekt will) einen materialabtrag und / oder dann eben einen schichtdickenzuwachs duch die eloxalschicht. beim HT nicht so extrem dramatisch wie beim fully, aber steuersatzpassung, sattelrohr und innenlager sollte man nicht außer acht lassen. 

pulvern:
alles möglich, matt, glanz, einfarbig, mehrfarbig und keine maßveränderungen. habe mich fürs pulvern entschieden, unterm strich zwar am teuersten unter den drei möglichkeiten aber du bist auf der sicheren seite was maße, farbtreue zwischen nähten und rohren etc. angeht und hast ne sehr haltbare oberfläche


----------



## Teenie (24. September 2007)

S.D. schrieb:


> ...Ich habe mittlerweile meinen 3. eloxierten Rahmen und habe diese nur gewählt, weil sie wesentlich unempfindlicher gegen Steinschläge sind...



Hmmm....! Es mag sein, dass es vielleicht nicht so auffällt ist da die Schicktdicke der aufgetragenen Farbe natürlich wesentlich geringer ist. Somit stehen keine sichtbaren/fühlbaren Farbreste über. Mag auch sein, das es an der Rahmenform liegt, das dein Unterrohr nicht so anfällig gegen Steinschläge ist.

Einen besseren Schutz vor Steinschlägen kann eine eloxierte Oberfläche aber nicht geben. Der Farbauftrag liegt doch nur im mikro my Bereich.


----------



## Deleted 5247 (24. September 2007)

S.D. schrieb:


> Außerdem ist es nicht möglich, die Rahmen mit vielen Fahrben und Mustern zu pulvern.



Aber ja, dies ist möglich. Ein paar Beispiele findest du hier: http://www.radsport-lenzen.de/lenzenraeder/lenzenfarben/index.php

Der Lenzen pulvert übrigens nicht nur seine eigenen Rahmen (bzw. läßt pulvern), da kann man auch zu einem gutem Preis seinen alten Rahmen bearbeiten lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (24. September 2007)

Teenie schrieb:


> Einen besseren Schutz vor Steinschlägen kann eine eloxierte Oberfläche aber nicht geben. Der Farbauftrag liegt doch nur im mikro my Bereich.



Häääh Farbauftrag bei Eloxierung.

Dachte es ist eine reine Oberflächenumwandlung mit der Möglichkeit Farbpigmente einzubringen.

Ansonsten sind deine Kommentare spitze...


----------



## Teenie (24. September 2007)

cluso schrieb:


> Häääh Farbauftrag bei Eloxierung.
> 
> Dachte es ist eine reine Oberflächenumwandlung mit der Möglichkeit Farbpigmente einzubringen.
> 
> Ansonsten sind deine Kommentare spitze...



Dankeschön!  

Nein, ist nicht so ganz richtig. Oberflächen ändern ihre Farben auch durch andere Einflüsse. Das hat nicht unbedingt etwas mit Pigmenten zu tun. Eloxal kannst du sogar abkratzen. Das sieht man häufig bei diesen schicken bunten Schüsselanhängern oder Tollwuthundemarken. Durch Reibung verlieren diese stellenweise die Farbe und das Aluminium kommt wieder zum Vorschein.

Du kannst es doch ganz einfach erkennen wenn du dir einen Auspuff vom Motorrad ansiehst. In dem Fall verändert das Metall die Farbe durch Hitze.
Sonneneinstralung verändert ebenfalls Oberflächen (oder zumindest greifen die UV-Strahlen die Pigmente an und verändern diese).
Und das einfachste Beispiel kannst du an dir selber feststellen wenn du zu lange im Freibad gelegen hast und dich nicht ordentlich eingecremt hast. 

Die meisten Farbtonveränderungen sind jedoch durch Pigmente. Viele halt aber auch durch Hitze, Beize, Strahlungen etc.... In diesen Fällen werden keine Farbpigmente eingebracht.


----------



## S.D. (24. September 2007)

Teenie schrieb:


> Dankeschön!
> 
> Nein, ist nicht so ganz richtig. Oberflächen ändern ihre Farben auch durch andere Einflüsse. Das hat nicht unbedingt etwas mit Pigmenten zu tun. Eloxal kannst du sogar abkratzen. Das sieht man häufig bei diesen schicken bunten Schüsselanhängern oder Tollwuthundemarken. Durch Reibung verlieren diese stellenweise die Farbe und das Aluminium kommt wieder zum Vorschein.
> 
> ...



Beim Eloxieren wird led. das vorhandene Alu an der Oberfläche chemisch verändert, damit es nicht korrodieren kann. 
Je nach Prozess geht die Eloxalschicht tiefer oder halt weniger tief ins Alu.
Eine hochwertige Eloxierung bietet den bestmöglichsten Schutz gegen Steinschläge und Kratzer.
Selbst wenn ein so extremer Steinschlag die Eloxalschicht durchdringt und das blanke Alu zum Vorschein kommt, besteht zumindest nicht die Gefahr, dass irgendetwas abplatzt.
Ein gut gepulverter Rahmen steht der Eloxierung bestimmt nicht viel nach.

Gruss


----------



## S.D. (24. September 2007)

FloidAcroid schrieb:


> Aber ja, dies ist möglich. Ein paar Beispiele findest du hier: http://www.radsport-lenzen.de/lenzenraeder/lenzenfarben/index.php
> 
> Der Lenzen pulvert übrigens nicht nur seine eigenen Rahmen (bzw. läßt pulvern), da kann man auch zu einem gutem Preis seinen alten Rahmen bearbeiten lassen.



Hierbei handelt es sich jedoch um sehr einfache Muster, im Vergleich zu dem, was mit Naßlack machbar ist.
Das Ganze würde auch keinen Sinn machen, denn der Pulverlack ist ohnehin schon wesentlich schwerer und dicker als Naßlack.

Gruss


----------



## Teenie (24. September 2007)

Was man nicht alles lernt wenn man im Winter nicht schläft!


----------



## dudsen (22. Oktober 2007)

hello there!

werde meinen rahmen zum pulvern geben, in mattschwarz. ich weiss ich weiss ist langweilig, aber auch unauffällig und mein everyday-rad. jetzt bin ich mir noch unschlüssig ob ich ihn mit matt-klarlack überziehen lassen sollte. einerseits denk ich, ist es noch mehr schutz auf der anderen seite mehr gramm...(wieviel das auch immer sein mag, ich les was zwischen 50 und 300)...was ändert es an der optik...??? und ein radladen meinte, dass auf der pulverbeschichtung schnell striefen entstehen, die man durch den klarlack verhindern könnte...
zumal will ich wahrscheinlich wieder sticker drauf machen, was ja bei einem matten klarlack kein problem sein sollte, aber so wie ich es hier verstanden habe bei reiner pulverbeschichtung vielleicht nicht hält...???
würd mich freuen über empfehlungen und erfahrungsberichte.

gruss
d


----------



## supasini (22. Oktober 2007)

pulver. sticker. klarlack: sit was schwerer, aber superrobust und sieht m.e. am besten aus (guck dir mal auf der litevilleseite www.liteville.de photos von bunten lv an, die sind so gemacht


----------



## dudsen (22. Oktober 2007)

die sticker habe ich allerdings nicht vor unter den klarlack zu machen, da ich mir da noch nicht so sicher bin. sehen hübsch aus die litevilles, allerdings scheinen die alle mit glänzendem klarlack behandelt zu sein, bei dem mattschwarzen wüsst ichs jetzt nicht...
ich kann mir vorstellen das es selbst durch einen matten klarlack etwas mehr glänzt, weiss halt nur nicht wieviel mehr...

sollte, oder kann man denn jeden alurahmen bedenkenlos pulverbeschichten. die teile werden ja soweit ich weiss in einem ofen auf 200grad erhietzt ...macht das jedes alu und jede naht einfachso mit?


----------



## supasini (22. Oktober 2007)

ja.


----------



## dudsen (22. Oktober 2007)

hm...  oke

danke
d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bideru (23. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin da nicht so ganz sicher,

zwar haben mir diverse Pulverfirmen versichert, dass nicht passieren kann. Allerdings sollte ich nach Meinung meines Rahmenherstellers nicht zu blauäugig an die Sache rangehen. Original wurde mein Rahmen früher, d.h. 1995, mir Nasslack lackiert und nach Ansicht eines Lackierers der Rahmenfirma kann niemand so genau sagen wie sich 12 Jahre altes Material bei 200 Grad verhält.

Das heute die Rahmen oft gepulvert werden ist kein Argument, da Alu nicht gleich Alu ist. So kann mir z.B. keiner mehr sagen welche Legierung das Aluminium meines Rahmen besitzt und was für ein Schweissgut verwendet wurde. Das weiss heute sehr wahrscheinlich auch kein Hersteller, aber sie wissen, dass diese Materialien für diesen Zweck ausgelegt sind. Im übrigen pulvern die Hersteller neue Rahmen. Das macht die Sache um einiges einfacher.

Aus dem Grund mit der Alulegierung habe ich auch die Eloxierung verworfen. Es gibt viele verschiedene Alulegierungen und jede spricht auf die Eloxierung anders an. Und wenn die Schweissnaht nicht von der selben Güte ist wie die Alurohre kommt es immer zu Farbunterschieden. Es kann gut gehen - muss aber nicht.

Ich werde meinen Rahmen nicht pulvern lassen wegen oben genannter Problematik; nasslackieren lasse ich ihn aus Kostengründen auch nicht.

Ich möchte meinen Rahmen gerne hochglanzverdichten lassen, suche aber noch eine geeignete Firma.

Gruss
Christian


----------



## dudsen (23. Oktober 2007)

na dann...uff. also alt isser schonmal nicht aber das muss ja nicht unbedingt was heissen. ist ein cannondale 2006. die pulvern ihre rahmen schon mal nicht, warum auch immer...
die nähte und das das alu sehr dünn an einigen rohrstellen ist hat mich dann doch einen moment überlegen lassen obs das mitmacht, will mich ja nicht bei der erst besten härteren fahrt im krankenhaus sehn


----------



## bideru (23. Oktober 2007)

Das war ja auch mein Gedanke. Auch wenn meine Sorgen unbegründet sein sollten, ein Rest Unsicherheit bleibt immer.

Ich werde es jedenfalls bei meinem Rahmen nicht machen lassen !


----------



## dudsen (23. Oktober 2007)

jut...ich werds mal machen. bleibt noch eine andere frage offen lohnt es sich bei matt-schwarz einen matt-klarlack drüberzuziehen? und was macht das optisch für einen unterschied? hab nur gehört das es dementsprechend noch matter wird da die pulverbeschichtung nur "seidenmatt" ist.


----------



## milhouse (23. Oktober 2007)

bideru schrieb:


> Ich habe durch Zufall von einem mir erst kürzlich bekannten Fahrradteile-Händler erfahren, das ich üner ihn auch den Rahmen zum Beschichten geben kann. Preislich bewege ich mich so zwischen 50-60 Euro und diese Frirma hat sich auf das pulvern von Rahmen (Fahrrad, Motorrad) spezialisiert



Kannst du mir bitte mal die Fa. nennen? Würde da auch gerne ein paar Teile hingeben...
Danke
milhouse


----------



## supasini (24. Oktober 2007)

also 200°C sind für nen Alu-Rahmen ein Klacks - die Dinger werden doch nach dem Schweißen getempert um die Umkristallisierungsprozesse gezielt zu steuern und damit die Materialfestigkeit zu erreichen. Das sind ziemlich genau diese Temperaturen.
Eloxieren ist m.E. etwas problematischer, da die Eloxalschicht in den Rahmen hineinwächst. Allerdings sprechen wir hier von 25 µm, auch das dürfte wesentlich weniger sein als z.B. beim Sandstrahlen abgetragen wird... (deshalb nimmt man ja auch Glasperlen)


----------



## bideru (24. Oktober 2007)

Dass der Rahmen bei 200 Grad nicht schmilzt ist klar, aber die Rahmen werden in der Regel in einem Fertigungsprozess geschweißt und dann direkt oder unmittelbar lakiert bzw. gepulvert. 

Wie sich aber altes, in meinem Fall 12 Jahre altes Material nach dem Einbrennprozess verhält kann mir so recht keiner sagen.

Deshalb bin ich hier eher misstrauisch.


----------



## supasini (24. Oktober 2007)

gib mal bei google "aluminium tempern " ein.


----------



## dudsen (24. Oktober 2007)

so ...hier kommen wir a nicht wirklich weiter  

hab mich geopfert und meinen rahmen weggebracht... ich hoffe ihr schickt mir dann blumen wenn ich im kh liege...
der lackierer, sofern er ahnung von rahmen hat was ich mal bezweifle, wird aber hoffentlich ahnung von dem materiel haben mit dem er sich tagtäglich rumschlägt und meinte, das dem rahmen nichts "passiert", die hätten schon viel dünnere beschichtet (woraus sind die gemacht? coladosen?).
also, ich hoffe mal das geht gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dudsen (27. Oktober 2007)

...so, der rahmen ist wieder da. das sie die Bremssattelaufnahme abkleben sollten haben die anscheinend überhört, oder vergessen. da bin ich mal gespannt wie die dinger jetzt passen...
sonst siehts fein aus  ...eher glänzend als matt allerdings ...hm.
wenns mal fertich is post ichs


----------



## thegoat (27. Oktober 2007)

hi ich bin jetzt erst auf den thread aufmerksam geworden.
ich bin von beruf glühtechniker und habe jeden tag mit schweißnähten zu tun, ich kann dir sagen das deine nähte jetzt ca. einen monat gealtert sind, dafür hat sich das gefüge leicht verbessert und ist jetzt etwas weicher ( dehnungsfähiger ) es würde also nicht mehr so schnell brechen wie vorher.


----------



## Wellenkraft (27. Oktober 2007)

Kann man einen Alurahmen auch verchromen lassen ???? Bei Autofelgen sieht das ja super aus.
Wo gibt es Firmen die so etwas machen und was könnte das kosten ???


----------



## bideru (27. Oktober 2007)

Verchromen dürfte kein Problem darstellen. Es sein denn es gäbe bestimmte Anforderungen an die Alulegierung. Da aber auch kein Mensch die Zusammensetzung bei Alufelgen kennt kann man diesen Punkt eher vernachlässigen - da klappts auch bei jeder Felge.

Wo man aber aufpassen muss sind die Stellen, die nicht verchromt werden dürfen:

- Tretlagerführung und Bremsenaufnahme (für Canti und V-Brake) - da der gesamte Rahmen ins Tauchbad kommt müssen dies Stellen absolut versiegelt sein, wenn das möglich ist, denn falls die Gewinde erchromt werden passt garnichts mehr.

- Steuerrohr und Sattelrohr, wobei hier den Chrom gegebenenfalls runtergeschliffen werden kann.

Da der Rahmen aber durch mehrere verschiedene Tauchbäber geht, d.h. nicht nur mal eben ins Chrom tunken, ist der Aufwand und der damit verbundene Kostenfaktor sehr hoch. Dafür hätte man aber ein Unikat!


----------



## dudsen (27. Oktober 2007)

@thegoat
Das ist mal ne konkrete Aussage. Danke. Ich weiss zwar nicht wie alt so ein Rahmen werden kann, unter normalen XC touren und Stadtgebrauch, aber ein Monat schätz ich mal, ist da nix im Verhältnis. Aber sorglos scheint es nie zu werden, wie gesagt, die Bremssattelaufnahme wurde mitgepulvert und mir ist schon bange was die Montage angeht. Im zweifelsfall werd ich die wohl planfräsen lassen müssen... um erfahrungsberichte in dem Bereich wär ich dankbar.


p.s. @thegoat, was sind denn das für bunte Halbkugeln in deiner Galerie?


----------



## thegoat (27. Oktober 2007)

das sind flip flop farbmuster, hab bei ebay nen bischen rumgesucht, da gibts kommplettpakete mit primer, lack und klarlack und so.
will meine gabel damit umlackieren und nen paar kleinere sachen ach und vorbau, sattelstütze und kurbel, halt fürs farbfinish.
mein klein rahmen hat ja eh schon ne flip flop lackierung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michar (28. Oktober 2007)

..ich hab auch mal ne frage..beabsichte nen fully rahmen auch umzugestalten...denk drueber nach den rahmen nur strahlen zu lassen und dann quasi so zu lassen...,,raw,, ....klarlack noch drueber...ist das wiederstandsfaehig genug oder bekomm ich dann probleme? 
Naechste frage..leidergottes ist in dem rahmen ein integrierter steuersatz...ders zu 90% auch versenkt..schaut oben nur leicht raus...lager usw kann ich ja alles rausnehmen...koennt ich dann quasi fuers strahlen auch drinlassen?!


----------



## bideru (28. Oktober 2007)

Wenn du den Rahmen unbedingt strahlen lassen willst, dann mit Glasperlen. Sandstrahlen ist für Alu viel zu aggressiv.
Es kommt aber auch darauf an, wie der Rahmen momentan beschichtet ist. Falls er nur lackiert wurde geht das Strahlen relativ schnell und man greift das Alu nicht so an. Wenn er pulverbeschichtet ist ist das schon etwas aufwändiger und der Rahmen hat dann auch - meines Erachtens - keine so tolle Optik mehr.

Ich habe das erst letzten an zwei Beispielen gesehen. Ich habe das Glück, meine Teile selbst zu strahen und vor ein paar Tagen waren eine Tretkurbel (schwarz) und eine Judy SL (gelb) dran. 
Die Farbe der Tretkurbel ging runter wie Öl und sie hat eine gleichmäßige Oberfläche bekommen - sieht eigentlich sehr schön aus.
Bei der Judy hat alles (viel) länger gedauert, da es eine Einbrennlackierung war und auch sahen die Rohre für meinen Geschmack nicht ganz so ansehnlich aus - ist aber Ansichtsache.

Jedenfalls wird das Alu mit härterer Beschichtung stärker aufgerauht als bei einer normalen Lackierung, da das Werkstück dem Strahlgut länger ausgesetzt ist. Es kann aber auch sein, dass du gerade diesen Effekt bevorzugst.

Ich habe meinen Rahmen ja chemisch entlacken lassen und werde ihn diese Woche zum Kugelpolieren geben. Mal gucken, wie es wird ?!


----------



## michar (28. Oktober 2007)

..ich hab mir jetzt ueberlegt ihn komplett strahlen zu lassen..ich mein ich kanns dir ja dann anschaun...wenns mir nicht gefaellt kann ichs ja immer noch pulvern lassen...
Was mir wichtiger waere zu klaeren ist...wie haltbar ist das denn wenn ichs raw lass und grad mit klarlack ueberziehe?


----------



## bideru (28. Oktober 2007)

Es ist genauso haltbar wie eine übliche Lackierung, d.h. Farblack + Klarlack. Der Klarlack ist ja auch nur eine Art Schutzschicht für den eigentlichen Lack, der allerdings den eigentlichen Glanz bringt.

Ich mache es bei mir auch so. Wenn der Rahmen Kugelpoliert ist kommen die Aufkleber drauf und dann kommen einpaar Schichten Klarlack darüber. Auch wenn verdichtetes Alu nicht so schnell anlaufen wird wie normal-poliertes Alu, irgendwann wird es matter und das wird der Klarlack verhindern.

Wie gesagt, nach dem Strahlen wird der Rahmen eher milchig aussehen, nicht silbern.

Ich zeige dir mal meine Bilder:

Hier mein Rahmen, der im Tauchbad entlackt wurde:

http://s2.directupload.net/file/d/1229/wkwlrdn3_jpg.htm

Hier die Tretkurbel (Farbe war leicht zu entfernen mit Glasperlen)

http://s2.directupload.net/file/d/1229/vworde7k_jpg.htm

Und noch die Judy (Farbe war nicht so leicht zu entfernen mit Glasperlen)

http://s2.directupload.net/file/d/1229/o9oq655i_jpg.htm

Der Rahmen befindet sich quasi im Rohzustand - er glänzt zwar, aber man sieht die Spuren der damaligen Bearbeitung vor der Lackierung.

Auch wenn es schwer zu erkennen ist: Die Tretkurbel hat etwas mehr Glanz und die Oberfläche ist auch etwas glatter. Der Unterschied mag zwar nicht sonderlich gross sein, aber im versiegelten Zustand sieht man schon einen Unterschied. Aber wie schon gesagt ...Geschmacksache !


----------



## michar (29. Oktober 2007)

ja das mit dem milchigen stoert mich nicht so..kann ruhig bissl dreckig aussehn...wichtig war mir wiegesagt nur das ich mir nicht den rahmen ruinier wenn ich mal im dreck dann fahre...


----------



## bideru (29. Oktober 2007)

Ich glaube da muss man sich keine Gedanken machen. Es gibt heute noch genügend Firmen, die ihre Rahmen lieber lackieren als sie zu pulvern.

Mein Rahmen war wie der meines Bruders auch "nur" lackiert. Die Lackschichten sind aber so widerstandsfähig, dass ich mir schon Mühe geben müsste um den Lack zu ruinieren. Wenn überhaupt kann nur etwas passieren, wenn der Rahmen auf einen kantigen Gegenstand, wie z.B. eine Stein fällt oder an einer Hauswand entlang streift.

Der Lack an meinem Wagen ist 16 Jahre alt. Früher wurde aber im Gegensatz zu heute nicht am Lack gespart, so dass die Lackschichten, vor allem der Klarlack, so satt aufgetragen wurden, dass heute der Polierer einiges runterholen kann um den Lack wieder zu glänzen zu bringen.  

Deswegen würde ich dem Lackierer sagen er solle ruhig 2 Schichten mehr auftragen - es sei denn du machst es selber ?!


----------



## michar (29. Oktober 2007)

du meinst mehrere schichten klarlack? aja..das sowieso..es geht halt darum obs auch gegen salz usw haelt..hab jetzt schon oefters gehoert das streusalz so schon ziemlich ******** sein kann...


----------



## bideru (29. Oktober 2007)

Streusalz ist zwar nicht unbedingt gesund für den Lack, es ist aber auch nicht so, dass der bloße Kontakt gleich den Lack zersetzt.

Es ist auch die Frage wo man wohnt. Ich wohne in Erfstadt, also in der Nähe von Köln und da wir dort seit Jahren keinen richtigen Winter mehr hatten wird hier sehr wenig getreut. Ich fahre aus optischen Gründen Alufelgen auch im Winter und mache diese Felgen auch nicht immer sauber. Bis jetzt - d.h. inzwischen dürtfer diese Winterfelgen auch ihre 15 Jahre auf dem Buckel haben -  sind die Felgen noch unversehert und auch der Klarlack hebt sich noch nicht.

E§s ist einfach eine Frage der Menge. Wenn man z.B. in Bayern wohnt wo manchmal das Salz Zentimeter hoch auf den Strassen liegt ist die Gefahr natürlich höher dass der Lack angegriffen wird. Dann muss man halt nach dem Ausflug das Fahrrad sauber machen.


----------



## antique (29. Oktober 2007)

...und nach Aushärtung den Lack mal pflegen und schützen mit 
Liquid Glass

Ich verwende das Zeug für Alufelgen, Lack am Bike und Auto. Wirklich TOP Schutz und anhaftender Schmutz lässt sich mühelos und ohne weitere Nacharbeit wegmachen. Bremsenstaub bei Alufelgen? Einfach mit einem feuchten Tuch abwischen - und gut ist's  

Bevor ich mein Bike überhaupt fahre kommt das Zeug drauf - so 4 bis 6 Schichten bei Effektlacken. Unilacke sind saugfähiger und brauchen manchmal noch mehr Schichten... 

Übrigens - dort im Shop gibts wirklich nette Paints von House of Kolor - damit kannst du ein wirklich einmaliges Bike erstellen...


----------



## rex_sl (29. Oktober 2007)

wieso redet ihr immer von strahlen mit sand. heutzutage nimmt man nurnoch strahlgranulat aus kunststoff oder weizenkörner oder ähnliches. 

so ist es zumindest bei uns.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thegoat (29. Oktober 2007)

stahl aus kunstoff


----------



## bideru (25. November 2007)

Der Rahmen ist nun vom Kugelpolieren zurück.

Leider regnet es heute und der Himmel ist sehr dunkel, deshalb konnte ich die Bilder nicht unter freiem Himmel machen.

Hier mal ein Bild:

http://s5.directupload.net/file/d/1257/bfw6rgzh_jpg.htm

mfg
Christian


----------



## pfohlenrolle (25. November 2007)

Wow


----------



## DOWNHILLER4376 (6. Dezember 2009)

wo kann mann denn fully rahmen Fachmännisch lackieren bzw. pulver beschichten lassen?? muss mein rad dringend kostengünstig lackieren lassen da ich die aufkleber runtergemacht hab und es jetzt hässlich aussieht
danke für tipps schonmal 
oder was ist zu empehlen: pulverbeschichtung,normale lackierung ect.???


----------



## bideru (6. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

also wenn es um eine kostengünstige Lackierung geht kommt von deinen zwei Varianten eigentlich nur das Pulverbeschichten in Frage. Du wirst es schwer haben einen Lackierer zu finden, der Rohre gut nasslackieren kann, da die meisten Lackierer immer nur Flächen behandeln.

Es gibt diverse Fachbetriebe, die Erfahrungen mit dem Beschichten von Fahrradrahmen haben. Eine davon sind die Leute von www.chaka.de; die andere Firma fällt mir leider spontan nicht mehr ein.

Vorichtig wäre ich ich mit "normalen" Pulverbeschichtern. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, die Leute werden ihr Handwerk schon beherrschen, aber aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich, daß einige es beim Pulvern nicht so genau nehmen, wie ich er gerne hätte - sprich das Abkleben von Tretlager und anderen Bohrungen. Wichtig ist hier die Vorbereitung und da steckt auch oft der Preis !

Eine andere eventuell günstige Methode wäre noch das Eloxieren oder Harteloxiere - natürlich nur bei einem Alurahmen. Vorteil hierbei ist ein sehr geringer Auftrag von etwa 25 µm. Nur gibt es hierbei keine Bonbonfarben.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## BOOZE (7. Dezember 2009)

Schau mal hier in diesen Fred nach

Der Khujand hier in diesem Forum kann das sehr gut und verlangt nicht so viel dafür.


----------



## bastl-axel (7. Dezember 2009)

Teenie schrieb:


> *Sprühdosen *würde ich nicht in Betracht ziehen, da diese keinen ausreichenden Schutz bieten. Die 1-komponentigen Materialien sind reversibel und lösen sich im schlimmsten Fall auf.


Hallo, Meisterin.
Es gibt aber doch Spraydosen mit 2-Komponenten-Lack. Aber wenn du die Reaktion in der Dose startest, mußt du aber auch innerhalb kurzer Zeit fertiglackiert haben, weil nach ein paar Stunden ist der Lack auch in der Dose ausgehärtet. Bezugsquelle siehe unten.
http://frickwork.eshop.t-online.de/.../?ObjectPath=/Shops/Shop30251/Products/402098


----------



## bastl-axel (7. Dezember 2009)

rex_sl schrieb:


> wieso redet ihr immer von strahlen mit sand. heutzutage nimmt man nur noch strahlgranulat aus kunststoff oder weizenkörner oder ähnliches.


Meine Frau strahlt auch immer, wenn ich ihr Blumen mitbringe. Um das zu unterscheiden, sage ich halt Sandstrahlen. Ist nicht ganz korrekt, aber jeder weiß, was gemeint ist. So wie bei Plexiglas, Kunststoffglas. Ist ja auch kein Glas, oder? Wir haben hier noch Walnussschrot, Glasperlen, Glasmehl und immer noch fürs Grobe, Schlacke. Und noch anderes.


----------



## bastl-axel (7. Dezember 2009)

rex_sl schrieb:


> strahlgranulat aus kunststoff...





thegoat schrieb:


> stahl aus kunstoff


Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil. rex_sl schrieb strahlgranulat mit "r".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

